# Injection of Fibrin Glue into Pseudomeningocele



## suec (Jul 26, 2012)

Hello,

I could use some help with coding this procedure.

The procedure was done in the IVR suite.  The cervical pseudomeningocele, created from a recent cervical fusion, was injected with fibrin glue sealant as an alernative to open surgery of repair of the durototmy.   Does anyone know the cpt code?  Don't think 63707 is correct because this isn't an open procedure.
Thank you for any help
Buttercup

Procedure Details: 

RESULT:       CT guided spinal aspiration with administration of fibrin glue  
into cervical pseudomeningocele.                                              

PROCEDURE:  The patient was placed on the CT scan table in a prone position.  
The posterior neck region was prepped and draped in the usual sterile         
fashion.  2% lidocaine was used as a local anesthetic.                        

Under CT scan guidance, a 20-gauge spinal needle was advanced into the        
pseudomeningocele via right paravertebral region adjacent to the C6 lamina.   
Approximately 11 cc of cerebrospinal fluid was drained passively.             

Repeat CT imaging demonstrated no obvious gross change in the                   
pseudomeningocele.  At this point, the fibrin glue polymer was attached to      
the 20g spinal needle and 1.9 cc of the fibrin glue polymer was administered    
into the pseudomeningocele.                                                     

The patient tolerated the entire procedure well and there were no immediate     
post-procedure complications. The patient was brought to recovery in good       
condition and will be monitored for clinical response prior to further          
recommendation/ management.                                                     

IMPRESSION:       CT guided aspiration of CSF with subsequent fibrin glue       
administration into cervical pseudomeningocele as detailed in the body of       
the report.


----------



## dpeoples (Jul 27, 2012)

suec said:


> Hello,
> 
> I could use some help with coding this procedure.
> 
> ...




I would take a very close look at 62310. If not that , I think you should use an unlisted code. You should also consider posting this question on the neurology/neurosurgery section, you could get a much better answer.
HTH


----------



## suec (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you for your help.  I will try the other section.
Sue


----------

